# Leaky Buildings list



## aspire

Hi
I've read on internet that there is a list of leaky buildings posted somewhere on internet
I tried to find the link for wellington
Anyone has any clue where can I find that

for auckland it is here
https://www.courtsofnz.govt.nz/business/high-court-lists/leaky-building-list-auckland


----------



## escapedtonz

You should not be able to find a list anywhere in the country that has addresses of homes that are leaky or potentially leaky. It wouldn't be politically correct to do so. There is no national register that I know of or even a local register.
As a potential tenant or buyer of any property all you need to do is your research and due diligence to find out whether a home is leaky or potentially leaky. Any agent or owner advertising a home has an obligation to declare anything known about the property so when questioned they should always tell you what they know so make sure you ask.
One major giveaway is the type of cladding used in the construction of the home......if it is of a type classed as monolithic and it was erected in the late 80's through the 90's then there is a very high chance that the home is leaky or is potentially leaky.
If you find a house of this construction that you desire then it is a very good idea to pay for an independent builders report which will highlight any issues and give you an idea of the work and cost required to put it right. Many people who are trying to sell homes of this type will include such a report to make buyers aware, how healthy or not the home is so they are completely transparent when selling.
Be aware that properties of this type of cladding are generally advertised for less money than for say a brick clad home, so that is also a good pointer and if you do in fact purchase a home of this type then you may have a lot of $'s worth of maintenance in the years to come and the home will never be worth as much as it could be unless you spend upwards of $100k to have the home completely re-clad using a cladding that does not allow ingress of moisture.
When a home is given the leaky home or potentially leaky home syndrome tag it will always have a dark cloud over it unless that cladding is removed and replaced with something without any stigma.


----------



## aspire

thanks for checking this and guiding ..

the agent said this

"cladding that may be subject to water tightness issues"

so it means a leaky building .. so what can i demand more
I plan to get a building inspection done and I will ask agent of any repairs done
will any council report ot LIM will tell of any repairs done/?


----------



## escapedtonz

aspire said:


> thanks for checking this and guiding ..
> 
> the agent said this
> 
> "cladding that may be subject to water tightness issues"
> 
> so it means a leaky building .. so what can i demand more
> I plan to get a building inspection done and I will ask agent of any repairs done
> will any council report ot LIM will tell of any repairs done/?


So sounds to me that this property is monolithic clad and if so it is either a leaky home or it is potentially a leaky home.
Unsure what you mean about demanding more.....more of what ?
You would be very very wise getting a building inspection done and also very wise getting as much info from the agent as possible, however be aware that the agent is only obligated to tell you all they know about the property if they have been given the info to pass on. If the current owner hasn't divulged or declared anything to them then you have no comeback if you bought it and then something went wrong.

If it was me....and I've done this a few times....run for the hills and don't look back. It may look amazing, it may have a good view, it may be huge and at a great price for it's location and size etc.......BUT, when its raining horizontally and blowing a gale as it does in Wellington often, it'll be like living in a draughty sponge.
Don't waste your time and money on it. It'll be a major headache and even if it isn't you'll struggle to sell it in the future unless you spend loads of cash on it to remove the old cladding.
Look for a house that is brick, plaster over brick, plaster over block or well maintained wood weatherboard (not linea board as that also can be susceptible to moisture ingress).
Where is the property if you don't mind me asking ?
I have a lot of colleagues live in Wellington and may know the property or know of someone who knows about the property.

There will be no council report on the property and the LIM won't tell you anything about the actual property itself. A Land Information Memorandum is all about the land, rates, subsidence, stormwater, sewers, flooding, consents and notices affecting the property etc.


----------

